# 50cc Motor scooter - which is best?



## Vennwood

We have been using bicycles for ages now however on our last trip my wife found it hard to breath when peddling - even on the flat and this worries me. (now we are back she is off to see the Doc)
Maybe its time to get a motor scooter. Any advice based on experience would be welcome.

I'm thinking of a 50cc capable of carrying both of us but need to be as light as possible.
Also looking through the web I see mention of "restricted or de-restriced" - any experience of what that means would also help - is it a power thing or just a max speed thing?

Pete


----------



## aultymer

Hi Vennwood, 
We went through the same excercise a couple of years ago and I bought one of the cheap Chinese 50cc scooters to try it out. 
With 2 up we managed ok on the flat - any hill and we were down to 10mph. 
Also the sight of me at 100Kg and my wife, who is much smaller but no light weight, on a 50cc caused much merriment wherever we went. That we could live with but the speed was an embarrassment. 
It was great for me to nick out to the nearest village for the Xsants and baguette each morning but not serious transport for 2 of us. 
The ref to 'restricted' and unrestricted refers AFAIK to whether it can be driven on an old car driving licence under 'grandfather' rights, or not. 
Best to check DVLA website for dates and classes of licence. 

I hope the wife is ok and it is just time catching up, but it is always best to get any shortness of breath checked.


----------



## Rapide561

*Scooter*

Hello

I too am researching scooters and will share my findings.

1) At 50cc I can drive the moped on my car licence. I do not need L plates and I can carry a passenger. Check your licence or phone the DVLA on 01792 782341. Do not press any buttons when the call is answered by the auto service, instead hold for assistance - much quicker.

2) Restricted - the moped must be restricted to 50 kph - 31 mph in order to quality for condition (1) above.

3) I was told that a Peugeot or a Piaggio are good for 50 cc scooters.

Russell

My pals have returned from Morocco with their 50cc Piaggio - on which I recently had a go - and they found it ok.

You will not zoom about with two on the back, but for nipping to Tesco etc it should be adequate.

I am certainly buying a 50cc rather than a 125.


----------



## 107558

Whether a 50cc scooter is suitable depends on your weight.

You may find that 2 up it could be more or less unuseable depending on your combined weight. Check the "manual" for all up weight limits.


----------



## Vennwood

Thanks for the replies

Aultymer - was this restricted or not? I understand the license issues and have checked with DVLA but trying to establish if unrestricted will be more powerful with 2 up rather than just a little faster - anyone know about this?

Many years ago we had a Honda City Express and found this very acceptable with 2 up but can't for the life of me remeber anything about restricted etc. back in those days.

Russeel - let's keep in touch and share experiences 

Pete


----------



## impala666

We are both over 60 and found peddle bikes hard work in hilly country and distances over 30 miles a day. We solved the problem by buying electric bikes from 50 cycles in Loughborough. 

They are fantastic and zoom up most hills. With the pedlec system and 7 gears 15 mph is easily possible on the flat. 

The battery lasts for about 30 miles and more if we peddle and coast down hills. 

Re charging takes about 4 hours via an inverter connected to the 2nd leisure battery fed by an 85 watt solar panel. Or a 240 volt hook up can be used.

The bikes weigh 25 kg and we carry them on a Thule flat Rack fitted onto the tow bar. They are easy to lift on to the carrier.

The electric bikes are preffered as they can be used on all cycle tracks here and abroad. We get more excersise, fresh air, and don’t have to to carry petrol tanks.

The bikes cost £1000 each . Do not consider cheap electric bikes and only go for ones with Lithium batteries.

Keep fit the electric way


----------



## Vennwood

Has anyone heard of or experienced the Kymco Agility 50? From a fitting the bill perspective it would seem fine - two seats, low (ish) weight yet sturdy and appears to have a good dealer network in case anything goes wrong.

Pete


----------



## chalky9

The Honda "Lead" 100cc is a good compromise between 50cc and the 125's. It isn't too heavy, carries 2 in reasonable comfort and will do 50 on the flat mph if you push it. I bought mine new last year for £1,200.


----------



## hilldweller

Vennwood said:


> We have been using bicycles for ages now however on our last trip my wife found it hard to breath when peddling - even on the flat and this worries me. Pete


Use it or lose it. Listen to your doctor first.

Electric bikes are a nice middle ground.


----------



## aultymer

> Aultymer - was this restricted or not? I understand the license issues and have checked with DVLA but trying to establish if unrestricted will be more powerful with 2 up rather than just a little faster - anyone know about this?


Mine is restricted, otherwise I would not be able to ride it on my car licence.
If you don't have a m/c licence you are stuck with restricted.

Unrestricted is acheived on some models (don't know which!) by removing a 'plug' in the air intake - this allows more air in therefore more fuel so more power.


----------



## johng1974

50's and 125's sometimes used to be restricted also by a 'collar' in the exhaust header pipe....

I think 125's were/are restricted to 12 horses or 9KW...

My memory was the jump from 50 to 100CC was fairly enormous (relatively) - I was lighter back then too :lol: 

John


----------



## 107088

So the bet way to find out what you are qualified to ride ( with a pillion) is to look at the DLVC/A website which has comprehensive information .

Regarding the Scooter itself, I would avoid the Chineese/Korean manufacturers, these, whilst the people who sell them will have you believe they are a direct copy of the Japanese vehicles, they're not. The metals and tolerances are not as good, nor accurate, and they tend to be very dear for spares , if you can get them. The spares also tend toward unit replacement rather than specific parts, the dealers can also seem unwilling to repair/service unless you actually buy from them. Sometimes, the delivery of these vehicles is a big crate, with the bit inside, leaving you with the front end and stuff to complete, and then theres et up etc. IF you choose wrong, of course, theres also registration of the vehicle to do.

Second thing you should think of is that when you want to move on ( maybe upgrade/size) then the Chinese vehicles have similar resale values as a semi in Chenerbyl.

Just my opinion, of course, but this is an opinion gained from 6 months of research for my 16 year old.

Personally, if qualified, I'd look at either 2 mopeds, or 1x scooter of 250 cc or so.


----------



## Glandwr

A 50cc as has been said can be riden with the grandfather's rights BUT when it comes to insurance you will be hard pressed to find a company that will insure you without you having to take a CBT test. These only last fror 2 years (unless you pass a full test in between) and cost antghing from a £100 upwards. My insurance company rang me up 3 weeks before my first CBT ran out to tell me that they were withdrawing cover until I had either passed my test or renewed it.

Dick


----------



## chrisgreen

bandaid said:


> So the bet way to find out what you are qualified to ride ( with a pillion) is to look at the DLVC/A website which has comprehensive information .
> 
> Regarding the Scooter itself, I would avoid the Chineese/Korean manufacturers, these, whilst the people who sell them will have you believe they are a direct copy of the Japanese vehicles, they're not. The metals and tolerances are not as good, nor accurate, and they tend to be very dear for spares , if you can get them. The spares also tend toward unit replacement rather than specific parts, the dealers can also seem unwilling to repair/service unless you actually buy from them. Sometimes, the delivery of these vehicles is a big crate, with the bit inside, leaving you with the front end and stuff to complete, and then theres et up etc. IF you choose wrong, of course, theres also registration of the vehicle to do.
> 
> Second thing you should think of is that when you want to move on ( maybe upgrade/size) then the Chinese vehicles have similar resale values as a semi in Chenerbyl.
> 
> Just my opinion, of course, but this is an opinion gained from 6 months of research for my 16 year old.
> 
> Personally, if qualified, I'd look at either 2 mopeds, or 1x scooter of 250 cc or so.


i have a chinese 50cc scooter cost £495 new,for the price great bikes.
1/4 the price of a jap 50 cc scooter.
i also tune chinese scooters and can get any part you like easily.
resale value? who gives a tos* throw it away after 10.000 miles and buy another one .
but this is my opinion gained from 32 years of messing about with scooters and bikes.
bikes currently held are.
chinese scooter.40 mph tuned.spends all its life on the back of the motorhome as seen at the global rally..
italjet 50cc water cooled scooter.45 mph tuned.
italjet 125 water cooled scooter.70 mph tuned
aprillia rs 125.110 mph tuned. will blow up if you as much as look at it?
kawasaki zx600 sports bike.160 mph un tuned
kawasaki zzr1100 sports /tourer.190 mph tuned.


----------



## teensvan

Hi.

Try and go for a bike of at least 125cc. The 50cc will not get you up any steep hill or into a headwind at more than about 15MPH. You then make yourselfs a danger on the road. I have been riding motorcycles since 1966 so i do know a thing or 2 about them. We find a Honda 250 only just good enough to keep up with modern day traffic.

steve & ann. ------------ teensvan.


----------



## 107088

NIce bikes Chris,

I'm not surprised that you think as you do about the Chinese variants, as I said, the opinion I got was from fairly expensive research, both asking dealers/distributors, and also from reviews on the interweb. 

Theres bound to be differing experiences, given the number of riders/makers/bikes knocking about on the roads. 

I s'pose you pays your money, you takes your choice.

I ended up with no scooter for my boy, and a 125 suzuki in the garage for 12 months before he can ride it.....


----------



## backaxle

bandaid said:


> So the bet way to find out what you are qualified to ride ( with a pillion) is to look at the DLVC/A website which has comprehensive information .
> 
> Regarding the Scooter itself, I would avoid the Chineese/Korean manufacturers, these, whilst the people who sell them will have you believe they are a direct copy of the Japanese vehicles, they're not. The metals and tolerances are not as good, nor accurate, and they tend to be very dear for spares , if you can get them. The spares also tend toward unit replacement rather than specific parts, the dealers can also seem unwilling to repair/service unless you actually buy from them. Sometimes, the delivery of these vehicles is a big crate, with the bit inside, leaving you with the front end and stuff to complete, and then theres et up etc. IF you choose wrong, of course, theres also registration of the vehicle to do.
> 
> Second thing you should think of is that when you want to move on ( maybe upgrade/size) then the Chinese vehicles have similar resale values as a semi in Chenerbyl.
> 
> Just my opinion, of course, but this is an opinion gained from 6 months of research for my 16 year old.
> 
> Personally, if qualified, I'd look at either 2 mopeds, or 1x scooter of 250 cc or so.


I agree 100% with the above.
I have had a chinese scooter,that was really poor quality,and I now have a peugeot Speedfight 50cc ,which is excellent and 8 years old.
If you want to carry two people get a 2 stroke ,they are much zippier,even if restricted they will get you to 30 mph quickly and hold the speed.


----------



## Vennwood

Thanks for sharing your experiences and thoughts. It's definitely a case of horses for courses. My own thoughts have been revolving around weight and cost given that it would only get used during trips to the continent. I can't justify £1000+ for any scooter or electric bike that would get used for maybe 200+ miles per year. I wouldn't want anything that was so heavy that I would struggle to get into the garage or jepodise my payload. Maybe a 125cc second hand bike is the answer - I'll continue to gather info and also get a couple of quotes from insurance companies as I guess insuring for overseas use might also be an issue

Pete


----------



## 115816

Hi Pete

Just to let you know if you are buying a 125 cc machine then you will definately have to do a CBT - Compulsory Basic Training course ( note Course not test!!!)

If you choose a 50cc scooter or moped you can ride it on your car licence provided you passed your car test before 2001.

I am not sure from your post what you mean by restricted. Larger bikes can be fitted with a restrictor kit which limits their brake horsepower thus allowing people who have passed their full bike test on a 125 cc machine to ride a larger machine but with a lower power output. As if you take your test on a 125 cc you are restricted to 33bhp for 2 years. 

However this does not apply to riding 125cc or a 50cc. You cannot restrict these machines!

Personally I would not bother buying Chinese. We had a customer buy one on ebay which was brand new and whilst on his CBT the thing was falling apart and breaking down. Steer well clear!

Also if you are unsure of information regarding bikes and licence issues etc. You are probably better off phoning you local Motorcycle Training School for advice as the DVLA website is often inaccurate and confusing.

Anyway hope this helps
Good Luck

Sue


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Sue,

Thanks for your comments. I am aware of the licensing requirements and past my test in 1966 on a Dayton Albatros motor bike with a 225cc villiers twin - but that was a long time ago.

As I said in my last post I'm trying to get something that will fit inside the MH, be reasonably inexpensive and light to be able to manage. I'm still trying to understand the differences between restricted and none restricted apart from the licensing issues. I'm still not clear if de-restriced will give me more power

Pete


----------



## 115816

Hi Pete

Sorry I assumed you did not have a full bike licence

With regards to restricted bikes. Restricting a bike will basically give you a lower power output so therefore the bike is less powerfull. I can see no real benefit to restricting a bike unless you are inexperienced and want a larger machine but less power. The bike in effect is the same weight and size as an unrestricted bike - it just has a lower power output.Sorry I can't be any more techical. That's DH's department!!!!

You cannot restrict the 125cc and the 50cc anyway . So really you don't need to worry about it!

Personally If I were buying a scooter I would choose something like a piaggio zip as they are relatively small and light. The peugeot 's are probably a better bike but they are much bigger and heavier. We use piaggio zips regularly and have found them reliable. You should be able to pick one up fairly cheaply. We sold some last year which were 2 years old. Yes they were scratched but mechanically sound for £500. I sure with the current climate you should be able to pick up a bargain.

Hope this helps

Sue


----------



## CliveMott

My Pensioner Mrs had a 49cc monkey bike and loved it. I had something a little bigger as I am a little bigger!!. But two years back she took a motorcycle license so now has 110CC which is much more pokier 55 MPH no problem. Still £15 a year tax.
C.


----------



## 107088

I have just had a thought, mainly due to Sue1's post.

I reckon theres 2 resaons for a training school to buy a vehicle.
1 is cost.
2 is reliablility.


Obviously the lower the unit cost the greater capital is released to profit.
reliability is paramount, as the school needs to know that their students can simply learn. The greater the reliability, the greater the number of students and the less the unit costs become.


I wonder how many Bike training centres actually buy the cheap chineese bilkes/scooters instead of the more expensive mainstream manufacturers?


----------



## backaxle

You cannot restrict the 125cc and the 50cc anyway . So really you don't need to worry about it! :?: :?: 

I think you will find that mopeds, or scooters, have to be restricted to 30 mph. if you want to ride them on a car licence.
With alot of mopeds it is the speed that is restricted, and not the power(this is especially true about the european mopeds),they have a device on the drive belt that controls the top speed,so you have a machine that is capable of 50 mph.restricted to 30 mph.
Derestricting can be just a case of removing this device.


----------



## Vennwood

Speaking to a dealer this morning I found out that most of the restriction is on speed and not power so de-restricting a bike would not necessarily improve its carrying performance (other than run up speed on a hill) The other point he made was that 2 strokes were generally more powerful than 4 strokes and so give a better pulling power with 2 up. Can anyone comment on this?

Pete


----------



## 107088

" stoke engines, basically combine the suck, squeeze, bang, blow 4 stroke sequence into 2 strokes. These engines are more inherantly revvy, and, frankly, if your bothered, less ecologically sound than a 4 stroke. they provide max. power and torque at higher revs too. so, f'instance 100 bhp is 100 bhp no matter what, the difference is the rev band that provides it. 2 stroke power band tneds to be narrower than a 4 stroke, so if you arent in the power band its terrible. What I mean is, a 4 stroke will make its 100 bhp at, say 7,000 revs, and torque at about the same. but will give decent power for about 3,000 reves either side of the optimum. 2 strokes will give their 100 bhp at maybe 12,000 revs, but will only give power from 10,000-13000 revs, so in order to get lots of go....you only got the 3,000 rev band.

2 strokes mix fuel and lubricant together, at a specific ratio, and the cosst of good qualty 2 stroke oil is high, but its uneconomical to use cheap stuff, as it doesnt work as well. The other problem is that as 2 strokes are more popular with young riders, the cost of the bike is normally so high in comparison, that they cant afford decent oil. Therefore they use cheap stuff and engines seize regularily.


----------



## backaxle

Peugeot Ludix Techno Red Zone 50cc Scooter for sale :idea: 

Just seen this in classifieds on this forum,looks ideal


----------



## Vennwood

Hi Backaxle,

I must be going blind cos I can't find this advert - can you point me in the right direction?

I've seen the one with 2 scooters for sale and PM'd the owner but got no response so far

Thanks Bandaid for the info on 2 strokes

Pete


----------



## kijana

I have been using a Peugeot Ludix 50cc 2-stroke scooter as local transport since the end of May.

I bought it because it was the lightest 2-seater I could find. It weighs 64kg.

It is quite adequate for both me and Marion 2 up (and that included some steep hills in the Austrian Tyrol).

If you want a light scooter with maximum power, you really have to go 2-stroke. They have a much higher power-to-weight ratio than a 4-stroke. They are also mechanically much simpler.

The Ludix is very minimalist, but does everything I want. I got it de-restricted, and it's really quite nippy. The only thing it lacks is any sort of rack for shopping, but I've just made one for it. Otherwse, I'd give it full marks for occasional local transport.

Mine was £999 brand new, including helmet, jacket & gloves. It has been much admired in both Italy & France - both countries heavily into scooters!

Bruce


----------



## Rapide561

*Scooter*

Hi

Back to the licensing - as far as I know - if you have a 125 cc, but do only the CBT and not a driving test, you still need L plates and cannot carry a passenger. Hence my preference to stick with a 50 cc.

Russell


----------



## 115816

Hi backaxle

I was talking in relation to restricting the power output as you would a bigger bike, not the speed. 

Sue


----------



## sersol

*Re: Scooter*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> Back to the licensing - as far as I know - if you have a 125 cc, but do only the CBT and not a driving test, you still need L plates and cannot carry a passenger. Hence my preference to stick with a 50 cc.
> 
> Russell


Hi Russell,why not do the "test" I did. Its not that hard but you learn soooooooooo much (with a little training :wink: :wink: )
By the way I was impressed the way Jenny helped you reverse between me & the "Flair" last weekend.
Gary


----------



## Rapide561

*Bikes*

Hello Gary

Jenny is rather good at try to prevent me from reversing by sitting right in my eye line for the mirrors.

Back to the bike though, maybe I am being a tad lazy about licencing.

Also, I have a soft spot for the new Concorde with the rear locker that carries a Smart car!

Russell


----------



## backaxle

The ad is in online classified on the home page,plus have alook at this one http://www.gumtree.com/london/66/28818966.html

seagull

Joined: Feb 13, 2006 
Posts: 119 
Thanked 6 times in 6 posts

MH: Eura Mobil 810 ebd

Location: Bristol

Medals: None

Status: Offline 
Found MHF how ?
Google

Events Attended:0

Hi All,

I am selling my 50cc Peugeot Ludix Techno Red Zone scooter.

I am doing my CBT and test in the near future and am going to upgrade to a Vespa 250.

The Ludix is a 2006 model with 2700kms on the clock. Those of you who have met me will know I am a stout chap and this 50cc scooter copes well with my ample frame - it is derestricted and does 45mph easily.

I am looking for £575 for this scooter.

I can have the scooter at the fishing meet next weekend if anyone is interested.

Here is a link to the specification - not the exact bike - mine has no top box and only one mirror.

http://www.bikez.com/motorcycles/peugeot_ludix_2_trend_2008.php

PM me with any questions.

Problem is the ad. does not say if it is a ludix 1 or 2,one being a single seater,give him a PM and ask.
Regards.
Backaxle


----------



## johng1974

Sue I am fairly sure that 50 and 125's are or certainly were restricted in terms of power to confirm to a HP or KW power output..

the restrictions may vary, and indeed some may be speed restricted..

but anyway this is my understanding, having had about 6 bikes that were 50's or 125's in the 90's..

often, restriction was a simple device in exhaust for example, and removal certainly helped matters....


John


----------



## hannah29

seagulls peugeot ludix that is for sale is still for sale and it is a 2 seater
hannah


----------



## 102731

www.theinternetbikeshop.com/store/comersus_index.asp

Look here if you want a Chinese bike.
This company has been going some years. I've not used them myself but they are still trading when many others have fallen.


----------



## Andysam

bandaid said:


> So the bet way to find out what you are qualified to ride ( with a pillion) is to look at the DLVC/A website which has comprehensive information .
> 
> Regarding the Scooter itself, I would avoid the Chineese/Korean manufacturers, these, whilst the people who sell them will have you believe they are a direct copy of the Japanese vehicles, they're not. The metals and tolerances are not as good, nor accurate, and they tend to be very dear for spares , if you can get them. The spares also tend toward unit replacement rather than specific parts, the dealers can also seem unwilling to repair/service unless you actually buy from them. Sometimes, the delivery of these vehicles is a big crate, with the bit inside, leaving you with the front end and stuff to complete, and then theres et up etc. IF you choose wrong, of course, theres also registration of the vehicle to do.
> 
> Second thing you should think of is that when you want to move on ( maybe upgrade/size) then the Chinese vehicles have similar resale values as a semi in Chenerbyl.
> 
> Just my opinion, of course, but this is an opinion gained from 6 months of research for my 16 year old.
> 
> Personally, if qualified, I'd look at either 2 mopeds, or 1x scooter of 250 cc or so.


In defence of Chinese bikes- I got a copy of a Honda CG125 for my good lady whilst she learned to ride. I got it from the ebay arm of the Internetbike shop. Mine came in a crate which I had to put together but there again it was £350! They also sell them built and registered. About 95% of that model took original Honda parts. The others are easily obtainable. The build quality is were Honda was 30years ago, but I rode that bike in all weathers and conditions and it was a damn fine bike. After 9 months I sold it for £500 about 5 mins after putting it on fleabay.

However, a 50cc isn't going to cut the mustard 2 up. Get two or something bigger, but you'll be limited to a 125cc and a limited licence period or get your test. A bike course with some experience ie being able to start, stop and turn will cost about £300. You can then have whatever you like and this is all academic.


----------



## 115816

John

thank for you post - as I said I am no expert when it comes to mechanics. I am starting to regret posting this post now as I do not know enough about the mechanics of a bike to be able to defend myself properly . I just mentioned the original post to my husband ( who used to be a mechanic!!!!!) and he told me you couldn't restrict the power output. 

I am not going to argue with anyone I was just trying to help the original poster with advice that I believe to be correct .

Sue


----------



## backaxle

Andysam.

There is no defence for Chinese scooters when it comes to power(and the original post was about scooters).Chinese scooters are restricted by power.I had a Kinroad chopper 50cc with a manual gearbox,the engine in these is used in almost all Chinese 50cc mopeds and is a copy of a Honda 50 engine which is easily capable of 50mph,but the big difference is, the chinese version is fitted with smaller intake and exhaust valves, thus restricting the power.To derestrict these engines is not economically viable as it involves replacing the complete cylinder head.This is why savvy young scooter riders own european 50cc. scooters that can easily be derestricted and are then capable of 50mph.+

regards.
Backaxle


----------



## johng1974

Interesting , backaxle..

Sue no worries I am rarely correct and regret most of what I post , notwithstanding the thousands of posts that I write then delete :lol: :lol: 

A case in point is a colleague... he passed his main bike test but was restricted to 33HP..

He had a 900 fireblade and that was restricted :lol: sacrilege

annoyingly he finally did the 2 year probation and even then didn't remove whatever had been fitted to limit to 33HP.. then he sold it never knowing what a full power 900 would have felt like ... (not a criticism, but a shame)

John


----------



## Andysam

backaxle said:


> Andysam.
> 
> There is no defence for Chinese scooters when it comes to power(and the original post was about scooters).Chinese scooters are restricted by power.I had a Kinroad chopper 50cc with a manual gearbox,the engine in these is used in almost all Chinese 50cc mopeds and is a copy of a Honda 50 engine which is easily capable of 50mph,but the big difference is, the chinese version is fitted with smaller intake and exhaust valves, thus restricting the power.To derestrict these engines is not economically viable as it involves replacing the complete cylinder head.This is why savvy young scooter riders own european 50cc. scooters that can easily be derestricted and are then capable of 50mph.+
> 
> regards.
> Backaxle


My post wasn't in relation to power- derestricted or not a 49cc is not up to the job of regular 2 up use.


----------



## backaxle

My post wasn't in relation to power- derestricted or not a 49cc is not up to the job of regular 2 up use.[/quote]

No,but the original post was! and somehow chinese bikes have crept into the thread.I am trying to answer the original question.The poster just wants a scooter to run around on when he is away in his MH, and in my humble opinion and experience a European,not chinese, 2 stroke 50cc. restricted or not, is capable of his needs and budget

regards.
.backaxle


----------



## gandj

We have had a 50cc Yamaha Jog RR for about 3 years which we put in the garage on our 7.3m 4.5ton low profile. Great little beast. It was restricted when I picked it up and so would do no more than 30mph. I gave it back and told them to derestrict it. it will now do 45mph with us both on (60kg each). ~We access steep mountain roads on it for getting to starts of walks, no problem. Also super for supermarkets where we load it down with oodles of beer and shopping. Its so light I can lift it into the garage on my own - don't bother with a ramp - one less thing to carry. And still room for our 2 mountain bikes. We would be lost without it.

I took my motorbike test on it so that I could carry partner pillion. Twist and go - wonderful.

Graham


----------



## Andysam

How much of an increase on your insurance was it for the derestriction?


----------



## gandj

I reported the derestriction to my insurers but they did not increase the premium. 
Graham


----------



## Rapide561

*Scooter*

Hi

Anyone have any knowledge of an Aprilla 50 cc?

R


----------



## Vennwood

Hi All,

thanks for the comments and views etc. As I said earlier I do have a full bike license but only want to potter around a little if the mood takes us particularly if the missus isn't up to peddling. It won't get used much and needs to be light and as I say I can't really justify spending £000's on something that would get used maybe 3 or 4 times a year. It would be cheaper to use taxi's.

I'm going to try out both 4 and 2 stroke models and see what its like and if at the end of the day they don't have enough power then I will either get a higher capacity or abandon the idea if weight is too much

Pete


----------



## Blueflag

I've used two 50cc scooters, a Piaggio MC2 and a SYM Jet, both de-restricted and quite nippy (the Piaggio was the best!) very light and with a top box fitted you could leave both helmets locked up away from view.
I now tow a small trailer with an Aprilia 125, it's a four stroke, much more stable and will handle 50 to 60 mph two up no problem. The downside is it's really quite heavy.
I'd look for a two year old Italian rev and go of 50cc that hasn't been down the road on its side, de-restrict it (If I remember correctly Taffspeed the scooter tuners have the info on the internet for the various models). It's normally a washer between the two sides of the drive pulley and a restrictor washer in the exhaust, this needs removing (normally ground out) and then increase the main jet size. You should get one for about £450 ish with less than 2000 miles on the clock. (the scooter, NOT the main jet!)
With respect, I wouldn't touch a Chinese bike of any sort with a bargepole.
Just my tuppenceworth.
Good luck!


----------



## Rapide561

*Aprilia*

Hi

The Aprilia 50cc is a lovely bike but is heavy at 120 kg. I really like it though.

Russell


----------



## johng1974

wow..

my 250 4-stroke I rescued from a hedge is more like 35HP and 130kg 

8O


----------



## krull

I wouldn't worry about de-restricing. 

We have just bought a new vespa 50. The derestriction was done by the shop. It includes removing a restrictor in the carb, removing the limiting washers in the variator drive pulley and chopping off an air feed pipe to the exhaust. 

The shop told me that 70%of the 50's they sell are derestricted.


----------



## Vennwood

I've been searching the Internet looking at possible bikes for the past few days and it's very barren right now if you want a decent example, even Ebay bikes are getting silly money

Pete


----------



## chrisgreen

so where is your scooter made?


----------



## Blueflag

One other thing, if I remember correctly, you need to convert the headlight to one with main beam as well as dipped beam. My question is, who's gonna check if it's de-restricted or not?


----------



## Vennwood

Well after much deliberation and thought we have taken the plunge and bought a quad bike. Yep a quad bike. We can get it inside the rear garage and it is well under the maximum weight limit for the garage and we are still well inside our Payload of 1475kgs. We have a winch to assist in getting it into the garage and a folding dog carrier that fits on the rear carrier so I'll let you know how we fair once we have tried it out

Our requirements were different to many others - we have a dog and he goes wherever we do and getting a bike to carry me, wife and dog was a little difficult. We want to potter around and have the power to "not hold up traffic", have room to carry a little shopping and most of all we didn't want to tow a trailer or use an A frame. 

While I am certainly not an expert on quad bikes however I think I have become knowledgeable on sizes, weights features etc. so if anyone wants any info on that side then let me know

Pete


----------



## wobby

impala666 said:


> We are both over 60 and found peddle bikes hard work in hilly country and distances over 30 miles a day. We solved the problem by buying electric bikes from 50 cycles in Loughborough.
> 
> They are fantastic and zoom up most hills. With the pedlec system and 7 gears 15 mph is easily possible on the flat.
> 
> The battery lasts for about 30 miles and more if we peddle and coast down hills.
> 
> Re charging takes about 4 hours via an inverter connected to the 2nd leisure battery fed by an 85 watt solar panel. Or a 240 volt hook up can be used.
> 
> The bikes weigh 25 kg and we carry them on a Thule flat Rack fitted onto the tow bar. They are easy to lift on to the carrier.
> 
> The electric bikes are preffered as they can be used on all cycle tracks here and abroad. We get more excersise, fresh air, and don't have to to carry petrol tanks.
> 
> The bikes cost £1000 each . Do not consider cheap electric bikes and only go for ones with Lithium batteries.
> 
> Keep fit the electric way


Have to agree we bought ours from 50 cycles too and they are great, but don't go for cheap one's or you'll be disappointed.

Wobby


----------



## motaman

if there is 2 of u and u are qualified do not consider anything less than a 125. i have been thro' all this. if u want to pick up your loaf in the morning anything is ok cos if it breaks down you can push it home. if u want to go off on it for the day and any distance the 125 will not be under too much strain especially if the temperature is on the high side. water cooled is the better something like the piaggio skipper or fly .if u can pick one up with about 7000 miles on it and about 2 yrs old it will be ideal. you can find them for under 1000 pounds and the resale value will be good if u decide to sell . do not buy chinese they might look good but try getting things done under warranty, did u see watchdog?.u will have to take it back to the people you purchased from. Piaggio etc can be taken to any reputable repairer. the chinese etc are not made from the same quality of labour and materials. just look at what comes out when u do the first oil change . the other consideration is the weight if you are going to stick it on the back. the skipper and the fly are both on the lighter side as scooters go. this is from the experience of a user and an engineer regards gary


----------



## Wupert

Vennwood said:


> Well after much deliberation and thought we have taken the plunge and bought a quad bike. Yep a quad bike. We can get it inside the rear garage and it is well under the maximum weight limit for the garage and we are still well inside our Payload of 1475kgs. We have a winch to assist in getting it into the garage and a folding dog carrier that fits on the rear carrier so I'll let you know how we fair once we have tried it out
> 
> Our requirements were different to many others - we have a dog and he goes wherever we do and getting a bike to carry me, wife and dog was a little difficult. We want to potter around and have the power to "not hold up traffic", have room to carry a little shopping and most of all we didn't want to tow a trailer or use an A frame.
> 
> While I am certainly not an expert on quad bikes however I think I have become knowledgeable on sizes, weights features etc. so if anyone wants any info on that side then let me know
> 
> Pete


Well done Vennwod

I'd like to race you


----------

